# fatal exception error- blue screen



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hello,

I received this error today when my computer was left on with the screen saver applied. Then I received this error twice tonight while shutting down. Can someone help? I wasn't doing anything while this happened just shutting down twice and once the computer staying on.

Win 98- 700mgh processor- 40GHD- 256 mgram- w/ norton as antivirus.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Are there any error messages, what programs have you installed or uninstalled lately? Can you just give us a little more info?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi revjay!
If you could also if it was a blue screen give us the name of the error! rkselby98 is right a little more info would help! Thanks!


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi how are you?

Sorry for not enough info. The only program I had installed was adaware. Then I checked e-mail disconnected from the web left the computer and then came back to shut it down when I received the error twice. 

The error message was 28000 and something I didn't catch all of it and there were no other messagess.

Just another question: Is having Zonealarm(freeware and adaware) good to have for your PC?

Revjay


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The next time you get the error message, write it down, and come back and post it here. 

How many sticks of ram do you have?


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

I have 2 sticks of ram and sorry for not writing the error down.


----------



## gfbrown (Dec 2, 1998)

As you can see from the link shown here, there are a jillion Fatal Exception 0E Errors.

*http://www.infinisource.com/techfiles/fatal-0e-errors.htm*


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hello,

I was reading the link above and it happened again.

Fatal exception 0028:coo312e7


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No modules, no .vxd, no extensions? Just the 0028 number?

Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and press ok...go to software, startup, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi aca,

Here is what was under soft ware

Versato	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Ortek\Versato\Versato.exe"
Dlg	Startup Group	C:\DLGCHBW.EXE
NVIEW	Registry (Per-User Run)	rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
NAV Agent	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
NvCplDaemon	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
nwiz	Registry (Machine Run)	nwiz.exe /install
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the control panel, power management....what kind of settings are shown there?


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi,

I had HD sleep and monitor shut off and computer on standby. Then I disabled all that and just have my screen saver running and it just happened while I was coming on to the net.

The error has no modules after it. It is just the 0028:COO312E7 error.

Could heat be a problem. I checked my fans and they are both running fine. I even went to CMOS and checked the PC health status and one fan showed running at like 5400 rpms or something like that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's try this....turn your screen saver off.......change your power settings to:

power schemes: always on
system standby: never


I'm also thinking it could be a ram chip going out.....


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Some other possibilities.....

http://www.techadvice.com/w98/E/error_0028_w98.htm


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey Aca,

I set power schemes to always on. Should the monitor shut off after 15 min. and should the hard drive sleep after 1 hour? Or should I set to them never also?


----------



## revjay (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi MT,

Thanks for the link. I couldn't find any thing on that page with same error code. I checked that page out last night.


Question for ACA and or MT.

Should I download DocMemory?

Does it cost anything?

I just put a new stick of Ram in about a month ago. The computer has been working fine up to yesterday or a few days ago with this error.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Doc memory is free to download....but I've still seen problems with ram, even though it tests ok with doc memory......

The easiest way to test the ram, is to pull one chip out......run the computer with that chip.....if it runs fine, then pull that chip and put the other one in......test that one for awhile.....

One thing to remember, is that most computers want one memory chip in the first slot.....so if you go to start the computer and it doesn't start, be sure you have the one ram chip in the correct slot.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any progress?


----------

